# Got ripped off by Hex



## metalvince333 (Nov 3, 2010)

This summer I bought a 5150 head from Hex and he told me it was lost in transit and since then he only paid some of the money back to me and wont reply to my mails..

What am I supposed to do? Anyone have information about him?

I saw he was banned too.


----------



## Randy (Nov 3, 2010)

No references to accounts on other sites? Did you pay cash, check, money order or paypal?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 3, 2010)

Look into the member "Red Witch". He too was banned, and they shared the same IP address (as in they're more than likely the exact same person). Apparently Hex/Red Witch ripped several people off on a few different sites.

Pro Tip: Don't deal with guys on here with 90% of their posts being classifieds.


----------



## metalvince333 (Nov 3, 2010)

Randy said:


> No references to accounts on other sites? Did you pay cash, check, money order or paypal?


 paypal with the gift option so IMO im screwed cause being a gift I guess you cant really complain that you didnt get your candy afterwards...not like if it was a gift to my girlfriend, then I could.. but yeah...do you know anything 'bout that? 

Thanks


MaxOfMetal said:


> Look into the member "Red Witch". He too was banned, and they shared the same IP address (as in they're more than likely the exact same person). Apparently Hex/Red Witch ripped several people off on a few different sites.
> 
> Pro Tip: Don't deal with guys on here with 90% of their posts being classifieds.


yeah I guess so... ill def. ask for more references next time

thanks!


----------



## Randy (Nov 3, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> paypal with the gift option so IMO im screwed cause being a gift I guess you cant really complain that you didnt get your candy afterwards...not like if it was a gift to my girlfriend, then I could.. but yeah...do you know anything 'bout that?



From what I've heard, "Gift option" eliminates your ability to contest the transaction, unfortunately. It can't hurt to check, though. 

The avenue you're likely to have better luck with would be using the paypal information to contact the authorities in his area and provide as much evidence as you can.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 3, 2010)

Did you use money from within your PayPal account or did you use a Debit/Credit card through PayPal? If you use a bank issues card you can reverse the charge and get all your money back.


----------



## StupidDav (Nov 4, 2010)

I had a run in with Hex a while ago, my item was "lost in the post" - he stalled for ages over giving me a tracking number, various different excuses, eventually gave me a tracking number that didn't work, he stalled for a week before saying it had been lost in the post and he'd refund me, stalled over refunding me, eventually I said I need the refund done today or I'll open a dispute, then he finally refunded me. 

Just after I sent the money I had a search and found he had sold the same thing he was selling me to some guy on Jemsite (I think) this started alarm bells. He was using his ebay name of Cold Machine, just checked over there and he's now banned.

If theres any info you need, copies of the PMs that got sent, his ebay ID, his full name from Paypal (if you don't already have it) then just PM me, I'll be happy to provide any info I can.

 fuckin scammers.


----------



## Adversor (Dec 7, 2010)

Rig-Talk &bull; View topic - FS: Mako MAK4, ISP Theta pre,Rocktron Piranha,price drop


----------



## matt397 (Dec 7, 2010)

busted


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 7, 2010)

Report the thread as well...


----------



## end (Apr 14, 2011)

thats so bad.  i hate people like that man. you should be sending checks , then the bank can make it easier to you.


----------

